# CP Rib Roast



## SmokinEdge (Dec 25, 2022)

Certified Piedmontese rib roast going in the water bath at 135* for about 6 hours. Should be good.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

I call shotgun for the ride. 

Chris


----------



## tbern (Dec 25, 2022)

I'll take whatever seat is left for watching!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

tbern said:


> I'll take whatever seat is left for watching!


Here ya go pile in.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2022)

Dang, this ought to be good!
Al


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 25, 2022)

Forgot to mention, there will be some big ole’ King crab legs tagging along for the ride as well.


----------



## tbern (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Here ya go pile in.
> 
> View attachment 652272


LOL!! ridden in one of those many times!  high school friend had one, we called it the war wagon!  back window got broken by the tap on a keg once, forgot the story we made up to cover for that.....


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

We called them the dragon-wagons 

Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 25, 2022)

Done and seared on the kettle over charcoal.






The slice.






The plate. King crab, lobster tail piece, portobello mushroom gravy over simple mashed gold potatoes.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2022)

Wow, there is nothing on that plate I wouldn’t be all over!  Nice job on everything!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 25, 2022)

Looks amazing Eric. Beautiful plate. I tore up some king crab last time we were in Alaska 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Have no idea how much I ate we boiled a whole case lol! Planning a trip for next summer

Nice work and merry Christmas bud


----------



## tbern (Dec 25, 2022)

Awesome looking plate, nice job!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

Now that's a thing of beauty right there.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 25, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, there is nothing on that plate I wouldn’t be all over!  Nice job on everything!


Thank you and Merry Christmas.



TNJAKE said:


> Looks amazing Eric. Beautiful plate. I tore up some king crab last time we were in Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Jake. I’d sure like to make it up there some day before I’m to old. Most things that I enjoy are there, except for weather. Merry Christmas my friend.



tbern said:


> Awesome looking plate, nice job!




Thank you much, Merry Christmas 



gmc2003 said:


> Now that's a thing of beauty right there.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



You are very kind Chris, thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 25, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Thank you and Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's one of the most amazing places on the planet. I lived there for 6 years. Winter is terrible but we vacation there pretty often in the summers


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 25, 2022)

That is my kind of plate. I would tear that up.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 26, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> It's one of the most amazing places on the planet.


Yes it is. First trip there was for our 30th anniversary and could not wait to get back. Next trip was all fishing. There's just too much to see and do in one trip or two trips or three trips. Beautiful place for sure...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2022)

That is one good looking plate of food!
What a wonderful holiday meal!
Nice job!!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 26, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Certified Piedmontese rib roast


I have one of those in the freezer. Great roast and yours looks amazing.


SmokinEdge said:


> The plate. King crab, lobster tail piece, portobello mushroom gravy over simple mashed gold potatoes.


Well shucks. I thought we put on a pretty nice dinner for some friends yesterday. Ours was nothing compared to this. A gorgeous plate right there. Fantastic job!!

Robert


----------

